# 650V2 ball joint?



## mpr3369 (Feb 11, 2012)

My lower a arm fell and the wheel twisted. Do you think it was a worn out ball joint or a worn out knuckle? The ball joint just popped out of the knuckle. When it did the tire twisted and broke the axle also!!!







Now just trying to figure out where the problem lies. I just got back and haven't had time to pull it apart yet. Just wondering if anyone else had this problem and what the cause was???? Thanks Mike


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

When you say that the ball joint fell out of the knuckle do you mean that the nut fell off or the ballpoint came apart?


----------



## mpr3369 (Feb 11, 2012)

Neither. The ball joint is still together it just popped out of the knuckle. I believe it is the joint itself and the bolt that holds it into the knuckle itself.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

So did the retaining clip come off? There's only two ways for this to come apart without tearing the ballpoint in half. Either the nut fell off or the retaining clip did. Had you had any work done recently?


----------

